# Sticking out tongue while crying. What does it mean?



## too_scared

My almost 16 month old started doing this this evening. What could it mean? First time he did it he was really upset in the bath. Then he did it again while crying at bed time. He was nursing and crying and would stick out his tongue all the way. 

Could it be a sore throat? Could it be teething? He just got 5 teeth at once and didn't do it then. He hasn't really been himself today but it's been really hot. We did spend about 1.5 hours outside today because it was nicer than inside. We were in the shade and I offered water often. 

Anyone know what could be going on? He doesn't have a fever and he seems to be sleeping calmly now.

I'm a complete worry wort so I'll be keeping a super close eye on him. When he was crying he was crying harder than he usually does. He's been pretty grumpy all day but we just put it down to a short nap and the heat.


----------



## twobecome3

thrush??


maybe just a new 'thing' / messing about ?


----------



## too_scared

I doubt it's thrush, I didn't see anything on his tongue, it looked like it always does.

He hasn't done it since so who knows!


----------



## broodyc

Maybe a little hair? My little girl does this only when she has a hair in her mouthxx


----------



## too_scared

Finn usually will pinch at his tongue when he has a fur in his mouth. 

Thank you for the suggestion though


----------



## jd83

Possibly bit his tongue? My son's done this before, and then was sticking it out for a little while, crying, as obviously it hurt when he did it.


----------



## too_scared

Hmmm. That's definitely a possibility. I didn't even think of that. He's getting molars now so maybe he got it with them. :(

Thanks


----------



## Smanderson

My DS stuck his tongue out loads and blew raspberries with his molars x


----------



## stephaniexx

Dd1 and dd2 both bit their tongues accidentally quite often when they first got their molars, and they both did the sticky out tongue and crying thing x


----------



## too_scared

I think maybe we solved the mystery! Thank you ladies :)


----------

